# Use leftover ganache?



## cctrayders (Sep 9, 2013)

I made a cake, a Too Much Chocolate Cake.  It was absolutely delicious!  I also made chocolate ganache to top it, but I didn't use all the ganache.  I put it in a small bowl in the fridge.  Can I just heat it in the microwave and re-use it as a spread on butter croissants?  Or does anyone have suggestions re what NOT to do to re-use it?  I did read not to put it in the freezer, for example!
Thanks in advance.


----------



## merstar (Sep 9, 2013)

Make chocolate truffles!


----------



## bakechef (Sep 9, 2013)

What's leftover ganache...


Yes, roll into balls and make truffles, roll in chopped nuts or sprinkles.

Melt and top ice cream


----------



## cctrayders (Sep 9, 2013)

Hmm. Thanks, I hadn't thought of that!   Will do!!


----------



## menumaker (Sep 10, 2013)

That was going to be my suggestion as well. If the mixture is a bit slack to roll then mix in either some dessicated coconut, or crushed up amoretti biscuits ( I may have spelt that wrong but basically macaroons)
Another suggestion would be hot sauce over ice-cream and pears as in 'Belle Pear Helene'


----------



## salt and pepper (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm thinking strawberries!


----------



## Janet H (Sep 10, 2013)

"Leftover" Ganache?  You need a spoon and a glass of milk


----------



## MostlyWater (Sep 10, 2013)

i'd also eat it !!!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 11, 2013)

I used to spread it between Graham crackers.  Kids love them.


----------



## Silversage (Sep 12, 2013)

I've read this thread title several times now, and I just can't quite understand it.  I don't think I've ever seen the words 'leftover' and 'ganache' used together before!


----------



## cctrayders (Sep 15, 2013)

Ok ok.   I now see how silly a question that was!    I did take it to work in a small bowl, heat it to soften and many had some spread on croissants. Very tasty.   But I had never made ganache before and will do it again!   I think I'll do it with strawberries next.   AND use some as Truffles.   I bought some Lindor Dark chocolate truffles recently and this ganache tastes just as good.  Thanks for all the ideas that maybe I should have thought of myself!  LOL  I won't have to ask about "leftover" ganache every again.


----------



## Cowardly Cook (Nov 17, 2013)

*what's the recipe?*

Could you give your recipe for Too Much Chocolate Cake?  It sounds wonderful! 

(I personally don't believe there is such a thing as too much chocolate. . . )


----------



## cctrayders (Nov 17, 2013)

*Too much Chocolate cake*

I got the recipe for the Too Much Chocolate Cake recipe on the allrecipes site.  There is a video, too.  It does start with a bought cake mix, and you add to it.   I prefer scratch cakes, too, but this is a pretty good recipe!  I think it would be great serving them like "brownies" without any icing, too.


----------

